# Got Bit, Broke Skin, Swollen



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

I accidentally scared Herbie last night, and he huffed and bucked, but when I picked him up, he bit and clenched on really hard, then proceeded to try to ball up, causing his teeth to tug on my skin. I didn't pull, just let him finish(Honestly, I thought this would result in a big chunk of my skin coming off, because it sure as heck felt like it). After he bit, I noticed two "vampire bites" on my thumb. They didn't bleed much, but it sure hurt. Today, I woke up and my thumb was tender and a little swollen. I forgot to clean the bite because I was shocked. What do I do? Also, how can I get him to stop biting next time?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Clean the wound, put some antibiotic cream on it, like Neosporin. Watch it for signs of infection. 

Read the thread, "So Your hedgie's a biter", it is the best reference on the subject there is. It's in the behavior section. It's a sticky now.


----------



## lindypie (Jun 25, 2015)

I got bit quite a few times by my little boy when we were first getting used to each other and he broke the skin too. You're probably going to get a bruise that'll be there for about a week...I was surprised at how big they got considering how small those little teethers are. But like MomLady said...just watch it and maybe you could put a bandaid on it after you wash it out and put the gel on so other germs don't get in and make it worse?


----------

